# Diffuser for MagicShine?



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Does anybody know of a good diffuser for a Magicshine 900? I prefer floody lights, but I don't really like the looks of the pods sticking off the 1400.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Vermont29er said:


> Does anybody know of a good diffuser for a Magicshine 900? I prefer floody lights, but I don't really like the looks of the pods sticking off the 1400.


I bought two and never used them, because they require some modification to fit properly. I will look for the thread around here somewhere.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

A little Scotch tape in the center of the lens would do it.
Spray the inside of the lens with hair spray.

Anything to make the lens a little more opaque will flood the beam some.

Could cut up a fresnel magnifier sheet as well and place it under the glass.
The sheet magnifiers are available at most drug stores, hobby/sewing shops.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

The four post by "Outsider" start here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6146323&postcount=33

I have two of the 25deg diffuser lenses.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I went with the scotch tape method and I really like it better.


----------



## hoffsta (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone know of a US distributor for different reflectors (such as the ones referenced above) that will fit the MagicShine? I want to run one tight beam and one wide beam.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

hoffsta said:


> Anyone know of a US distributor for different reflectors (such as the ones referenced above) that will fit the MagicShine? I want to run one tight beam and one wide beam.


I have two 25deg reflectors I can distribute.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised that Magicshine hasn't come out with a diffused lens to offer as an option.

I mean, they put them on the little pods of the new 1400 model, and I'm sure there has been enough requests or discussion to warrant it for the MS900.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=645152


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=645152


I didn't see any diffuser lenses in that thread, did I miss something?


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't think I have a use for a diffuser for this light (Mine should arrive by the end of the week, but I plan to use it as a helmet light), but I have this item that I've used on my windows at home:

http://www.homedepot.com/Paint-Spra...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

When I used it, I put several coats on to make it to my liking. It does have to be applied to the "interior", but it can be removed if desired.

At $5, seems like it could be worth a shot.

Chris


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Jun 7, 2009)

There are other models with different reflectors.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> There are other models with different reflectors.


Yeah, I'm talking about lenses. I saw the different reflector that one model had, but again, I'm referring to diffused lenses.

Like I said, they put them on the little side pods, so why not on the main light too, at least make them available as an option.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

I went to scotch tape too. It works perfectly. I use 2 layers and it knocks the spot out real well... you get a nice broad beam for bar mounting. Just start off with a clean surface and the tape can last for months.

My mother is a stained glass artist... I've been considering frosting a glass lens (done by using glass etching chemicals) but I have not had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## rockymtnrider (Apr 29, 2007)

did you put tape around the whole lens or just in the middle?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I tried the Press-N-Seal stuff, and although it does diffuse the spot, the output is noticably less, it's lost it's punch. I'm removing it.

The Scotch tape had the same effect, and I just didn't like it, I much prefer the brightness and punch of the spot over the diffused but diminished output with stuff over the lense.

Just not for me.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

fightnut said:


> I tried the Press-N-Seal stuff, and although it does diffuse the spot, the output is noticably less, it's lost it's punch. I'm removing it.
> 
> The Scotch tape had the same effect, and I just didn't like it, I much prefer the brightness and punch of the spot over the diffused but diminished output with stuff over the lense.
> 
> Just not for me.


I too have tried these methods and don't like the diminished light output.

I tried the modified lenses previously mentioned, and while it did gain a small amount of improvement in beam width, it lost all punch.

In the end, I preferred the standard reflector.


----------



## harlowfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have two 25deg reflectors I can distribute.


what are you using and how are you mounting it to the magicshine? very interested in what you got going.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

harlowfarnsworth said:


> what are you using and how are you mounting it to the magicshine? very interested in what you got going.


Read this thread, there are links in it that answer your questions.


----------



## gunnysgt (Sep 23, 2010)

Long time lurker, first time poster.

I hate ugly beams,lights that throw too far and narrow beams.
I have tried every possible way to diffuse my flashlights and bike lights for years.
Tried em all, from scotch tape, to PDA difuser, camera filters,contact paper and so on.
Nothing worked to my standards.

By luck I came to find some flashlight forum.They have the usual nice reviews with pretty pics and such.On the forum area I found super high tech diffuser for sale.

Was dirt cheap so I gave it a shot.It worked better then anything else by far. I now have 15 flashlights, 1 lazer and 4 bike lights all diffused with this stuff.loss is nearly zero.

Talked to the owner or whatever, he was a great guy.Knew alot about lights for sure.Had a blast talking to him actually.Anyhoo love the stuff.

If any care, here is the link to main forum: http://www.light-reviews.com/
And the diffuser area : http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=10

I was told he has over 1000 orders and not 1 negative review. I love the stuff.

Try it or don't, just passing along a good thing to fellow riders.

Pete
Semper Fi

Any other military read these forums or masons?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I ordered the diffuser material from gunnysgt above. It is $2 per square inch. The Magicshine is 1 1.2 inch in diameter so a 1 1/2 square will cover it. The material comes in two grades ... 5 layer and 10 layer. I ordered both. It is a thin plastic film ... flexible but not foldable.

Ordering:

Sent cash and a self addressed stamped envelope to gunnysgt. I got the material about a week later.


Installation:

1. Take apart magic shine and use the lense or reflector to trace a circle onto material.
2. Using regular scissors, cut out circle.
3. I placed the material on the outside of the MS lense, and then reassembled light.

Impressions indoors: 

1. The 5 layer film smoothed out the beam MS pattern a little, but it was definitely still spotty.
2. The 10 layer film almost completely smoothed out the pattern to a gentle flood.

Impressions outdoors (road ride home only):

1. I haven't tried the 5 layer yet.
2. The 10 layer alters the MS pattern to a gentle flood that projects about 135+ degrees. This reduces the distance to about 20 feet or so. I suspect this will be exactly what I am looking for for my handlebar light on trails. My headlamp will be the standard MS beam or maybe the 5 layer. 

I will try to put up some assembly pics, beam shots, and trail ride reports later.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

gjenkins, did you notice much loss of light? I know gunnysgt says "nearly zero" loss, but I'd like to get some more opinions.

I tried Scotch tape and Press-N-Seal plastic wrap.
I tried them on my MS900, my SF-15 P7 torch and my Trustfire 801 torch.
The overall light output was noticeably reduced. They all lost their "punch". They did diffuse the beam, but It was like switching from high, down to medium (albeit a more diffused medium). Of the two, the Press-N-Seal was better then the Scotch tape, but I still didn't like the loss of light.

Would love to see some before and after beam shots from someone using this stuff.


----------



## gunnysgt (Sep 23, 2010)

I tried to take beam shots.Actually I did take beam shots.
For some reason pics do not do any justice to flood effect or diffusion at night.
I am not a camera expert.I am not sure what words to even say.Just that what I see the camera does not record the same image.
Perhaps a camera expert can help here?

Even in the great shots this guy did, the effect does not translate to film.
What I see in real life is a smooth beam thats MUCH wider and bigger with zero hot spot.
http://www.light-reviews.com/fastcar_diffuser/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

fightnut said:


> gjenkins, did you notice much loss of light?


I did my first night ride this season ... last night. I rode with a MS and the 10 layer diffuser on the bars. A regular magicshine on my helmet.

In short, I liked it a lot. The diffuser spread the light out with almost zero spot. Yes it "lost its punch" but that is what I expected. The light was brighter everywhere else. I do not know how loss works with stuff like this, but I have a hard time believing the diffuser is absorbing a substancial amount of light ... otherwise it would heat up pretty badly.

None the less, it seems perfect for what I want it for. It illuminates everything in near-field front fairly brightly and evenly. It will work well when riding with other riders.

Where i need punch, I use the helmet mounted MS spot.

I would recommend this to my friends.


----------



## harlowfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2008)

okay, i've been watching this thread and finally thought i'd post. i enhanced the diffusing a diffferent way. with MOAR magicshine. i'm running two on the bars and one on my head. a couple of weeks ago, still under the impression that it wasn't enough (will it ever be?), i compared my two bar mounted lights to my buddy's niterider1200 when it was set on full wide. it was about the same, which when i really looked it, was nice and wide. so if you don't want to lose any punch, just add another light. heck, add two moar. MOAR, MOAR.


----------



## tjl5709 (Mar 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I did my first night ride this season ... last night. I rode with a MS and the 10 layer diffuser on the bars. A regular magicshine on my helmet.
> 
> In short, I liked it a lot. The diffuser spread the light out with almost zero spot. Yes it "lost its punch" but that is what I expected. The light was brighter everywhere else. I do not know how loss works with stuff like this, but I have a hard time believing the diffuser is absorbing a substancial amount of light ... otherwise it would heat up pretty badly.
> 
> ...


Did it project out wider, or was the outside areas just brighter, or was the middle darker making the outside brighter?


----------



## gunnysgt (Sep 23, 2010)

Beam is for sure wider.Outside is also brighter.There is no more "spot" with the 10 layer, but there is a kinda hot area in the middileish area.

Personally I think it is perfect and every light should come this way. ****( more on bottom)

As per my light box,I get less then 10% loss with the 10 layer.Less then the human eye can detect.


Bravo !
Cheers

Now for my next job. Find a decent water bottle holder and nice NON plastic bottle.Prefer stainless.



*** For me, I hate a "normal " beam pattern.I dont like a bright center beam and low brightness spill.
My eye gets use to the bright middle beam and then the outside edges are not easy to see detail ( holes rocks and such). Also too bright can hide some road/trail details.

Rings, artifacts and dark spots also hide /distort my road or trail at night.

To me what is best is what looks like a fluorescent light.I want a smooth creamy even wall of light.No shadows,super bright center or dark areas / rings.

I have no need on my bike at normal speeds to see 200-1000+ Feet in front of me.I would rather a ton of light in the near bike to 100 150ish range super wide and even.Like daylight.

I LOVE the 10 layer best. Others may like the 5 best.Both are 10x better then ANY stock light I have ever seen.

Semper Fi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

yep, i really like the 10 layer, so i am gonna have a hard time testing the 5 layer. i should have tested it first.


----------



## gunnysgt (Sep 23, 2010)

Got this light http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=933
Works great with or W/O diffuser.

Amazing headlight or retrofitted bike light !


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

gunnysgt said:


> Got this light http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=933
> Works great with or W/O diffuser.
> 
> Amazing headlight or retrofitted bike light !


Price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Google "Spark ST6-360CW" ... About $90

They make other models with lower lumens and longer battery life, but they are all the same price.


----------



## Vancemac (Apr 29, 2006)

On a somewhat related note... 

I just received my 1400 and love it. I don't mind the bright central spot, but my only quibble is that the two outer pods are not vertically adjustable. My preference would be to aim the outer pods slightly downward to use them more as the closer fill, while using the central pod for the long throw. 

I'm wondering if small visors/deflectors on the top of the outer pods will help accomplish this?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Vancemac said:


> On a somewhat related note...
> 
> I just received my 1400 and love it. I don't mind the bright central spot, but my only quibble is that the two outer pods are not vertically adjustable. My preference would be to aim the outer pods slightly downward to use them more as the closer fill, while using the central pod for the long throw.


That's what you put a 900 on your helmet for


----------



## Vancemac (Apr 29, 2006)

fightnut said:


> That's what you put a 900 on your helmet for


Yeah, I do have a helmet torch. But would still like to angle the outer pods lower than the central pod. I haven't come across any visor/deflector materials that people use... is there a common solution for this purpose?


----------

